# Crepe Myrtle



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I picked up a couple of sticks of this in someone's trash. The bark is a light color with criss crossing fine lines of a darker color. The dark lines look interesting, but are not very durable.

Can anyone tell me how you finished this wood?


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Crepe myrtle is in the "pyinma" family. Also called satin wood. It will take a good finish with most finishes. This is the time of year people cut back their crepe myrtles. We have a lot of it down here. If fresh cut it will need six to 8 months minimum to dry.


----------

